# Former Power Ranger Arrested for DUI



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

From TMZ.com:



> *The guy who played the Black Ranger on "The Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers" TV show was busted in 'Bama for DUI this weekend.
> 
> We're not trying to be insensitive in a Harvard sort of way. His character, Zack Taylor, was the guy who dressed up in the black spandex costume and fought evil monsters back in the day.
> 
> ...


As a huge Power Rangers fan to this day, I was a little shocked and disappointed to hear this.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Man, I used to love the original Power Rangers. Has the "Black Power Ranger" actor guy done anything besides that show?


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Hitman87 said:


> Man, I used to love the original Power Rangers. Has the "Black Power Ranger" actor guy done anything besides that show?


Nothing memorable. Power Rangers is usually the highlight of most of their actors' careers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Guess his morpher didn't work.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Guess his morpher didn't work.


LOL i was trying not to laugh at that but the image of him pulling the morpher out while the cops stood by saying What the hell are you doing?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A lot of the people of this world are morons, yeah even ACTORS, who knew.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I really don't care. Although I'm surprised he didn't kill/eat/torture someone.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah its not really big news. I could really care less about people getting arrested for DUI. The first season of Power Rangers was good when I was a kid. But I can't watch that stuff now without cringing. Zordan was an annoying motherf_cker!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Hitman87 said:


> Man, I used to love the original Power Rangers. Has the "Black Power Ranger" actor guy done anything besides that show?


He was in 'Backyard Dogs' - that most infinitely shit of backyard wrestling movies. He's pretty much a kid's TV actor though. Sabrina, Moesha and Buffy are top of his credits. He also guest-starred on NYPD Blue and The Shield and played a zombie in House Of the Dead 2.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh God, I thought this was going to be about my honey Johnny Yong Bosch!!


Thank goodness it was about the power ranger no one gave a shit about.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Zach was who he played in powerrangers

he also played in Parent Hood, Brink(movie), the Shield, and was doing reunions/conventions with the other 4 original MMPR since Trini died


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> Oh God, I thought this was going to be about my honey Johnny Yong Bosch!!
> 
> 
> Thank goodness it was about the power ranger no one gave a shit about.


I actually had to Google him to make sure he was the original Black Ranger and not one of the guys from the spin-off series no fucker cared about.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I thought it was Adam at first in all honesty I was cool with everything until Zeo ended and didn't mind In Space


----------



## c-m_punk (Aug 31, 2006)

you shouldent drive megazord when you are drunk !


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TheLoneShark said:


> I actually had to Google him to make sure he was the original Black Ranger and not one of the guys from the spin-off series no fucker cared about.



I will never forget that gay little dance thing he did in the intro.






Power Rangers owned back then.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I was going to make a joke, but I realised it was a DUI, not a DWI. It would help if I knew what he was under the influence of. Probably weed. Oh well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

At least it's not the white ranger.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> At least it's not the white ranger.


Tommy will never get arrested!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

If the cops ever arrested Tommy, they would just realise how awesome he is, and release him without even charging him. The don't want to fuck with the Tiger Zord.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Tommy will never get arrested!


No, he is the best power ranger that has ever existed. No one can arrest Tommy, it's impossible. If it does happen, HE WILL ESCAPE!
Tommy love!<3


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> At least it's not the white ranger.


I preferred him as the Green ranger and Jason was always better IMO.

Funny thing is that Jason was the better leader as was seen in Zeo when Tommy led him and the others, and Tommy was the better 6th man as was seen with Tommy as the green ranger and Jason as the gold ranger


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> I preferred him as the Green ranger and Jason was always better IMO.
> 
> Funny thing is that Jason was the better leader as was seen in Zeo when Tommy led him and the others, and Tommy was the better 6th man as was seen with Tommy as the green ranger and Jason as the gold ranger


Jason was the first power ranger I liked a lot actually. They turned Tommy into the most important character of the show at some point so it was only natural that the fans adored Tommy. I still think they're both awesome and definitely my two favourite power rangers! Well, the pink ranger was also one of my favourites at the time.:side:


----------



## Anthony126517 (May 20, 2009)

Black Power Ranger with a DUI that's Funny for me


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck guys, I just came all over my screen.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Haha this is kinda funny to hear about, that sucks for him. Everyone gets busted by the cops at some point, no big deal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Isn't it awesome how the original Black Power Ranger was black and the original Yellow Power Ranger was Asian? :lmao

She died, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao (Amber)

Cat, don't hate on the original black ranger. He'll breakdance all over your ass.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

he was never all that important anyway, he was like billy just a jobber. 

as long as jason and kimberlykiss are okay, i'm kool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

^ fuck, man. i like zack. he was on Family Matters one time. i didn't realize it was him at first, but when i did i shat bricks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

EGame said:


> he was never all that important anyway, he was like billy just a jobber.
> 
> as long as jason and kimberlykiss are okay, i'm kool.


Tommy and Kimberly owned and then Kat the whore ruined everything.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

EGame said:


> he was never all that important anyway, he was like billy just a jobber.
> 
> as long as jason and kimberlykiss are okay, i'm kool.




Billy, haha. He's probably still waiting for the day he gets laid for the first time.


He always reminded me of the male version of Andrea from 90210.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was Tommy and Kim, not Jason and Kim, jobbers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^biggest douche ive ever seen on television, i was 6 and i still gave billy the facepalm whenever he did anything.



TheManWithThePlan said:


> ^ fuck, man. i like zack. he was on Family Matters one time. i didn't realize it was him at first, but when i did i shat bricks


really? i never knew that. the only character that awed me on that show was WALDO GERALDO FALDO. 



Amber B said:


> Jason and Kimberly owned and then Kat the whore ruined everything.


i think i stopped watching when she came, lack of kimberly killed it for me.

edit: lol headliner serious? jason had the muthafuccin tyrannosaurs zord, that was the epitome of coolness.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> It was Tommy and Kim, not Jason and Kim, jobbers.


I can't believe I made such an error.

I kinda lose it when the Power Rangers are discussed.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Tommy may be the white ranger but Chuck Norris is the the TEXAS WALKER RANGER, so Chuck is the leader not Tommy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oooo. Thought you guys were talking about them as a couple. Ya, Jason owned. I got into martial arts at that time because of him.....and Tommy.:side:

I believe that's Rocky in the gif. Rocky was a terrible red ranger.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This seemed appropriate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ldtWf4_Pjw


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rocky was hot.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who loved season where they come from the future and the red power ranger becomes a guy from the present. You know what im talking about right, the one where the pink ranger chick is a bitch.

Also not to sound racist but I hated the red mexican power ranger from one of those newer seasons. He just didnt fit at all.

Anyways that black ranger that got pulled over was framed by this guy im sure of it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Well, the pink ranger was also one of my favourites at the time.:side:


I actually had the pleasure of interviewing Amy Jo Johnson a couple of years back, about her album (Which is pretty fuckin' good, btw) - She's a lovely girl. She really just played herself in the show, just a total girl next door type.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder how old that guy is right now. 

Anyways


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Fuck guys, I just came all over my screen.


That aint him


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

TMNT>Power Rangers.



Yeah I said.I don't care.


----------



## reyfan89 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was shocked that it was the black ranger who got arrested. I use to watch power rangers when I was little, but after zeo season, I just lost interest in them.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

In Space was the best


----------



## reyfan89 (Jul 29, 2009)

Busbrain1 said:


> In Space was the best


In Space was good season too, but there are just some seasons that I couldn't stand to watch.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

reyfan89 said:


> In Space was good season too, but there are just some seasons that I couldn't stand to watch.


Last summer, I went through YouTube and checked out some of Disney's work. I just graduated from high school, so my opinion may be different. But I honestly enjoyed most of those series (except for RPM and Jungle Fury) because Dino Thunder and Ninja Storm were mainly about high school students who were also Power Rangers. SPD and Mystic Force didn't have high school students, but the shows in both of them (especially SPD) was awesome. The recent products Disney has attempted failed badly. They need to save the series by bringing back some of the old Power Rangers during the Saben/Zordon era (Tommy, Kimberly, Adam, Justin, T.J, Andros, Zhane, and a couple good characters were also in Lost Galaxy, Light Speed Rescue and Time Force.)

*Sigh* I miss my child hood days. I remember getting my photo taken with the "Red Ranger" at a local mall in Kansas City when I was five haha.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

EGame said:


> he was never all that important anyway, he was like billy just a jobber.
> 
> as long as jason and kimberlykiss are okay, i'm kool.


Billy, a jobber? You've got to be kidding me. :no: :faint:



V1 Dante said:


> Am I the only one who loved season where they come from the future and the red power ranger becomes a guy from the present. You know what im talking about right, the one where the pink ranger chick is a bitch.


OMG dude, I loved Time Force, 'twas a awesome season.  :agree:

As for the matter at hand, I kind of can't believe it, I thought it'd be like when that extra killed someone and they were saying it was a Power Rangers main actor...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The Power Rangers should host Raw


----------



## reyfan89 (Jul 29, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> The Power Rangers should host Raw


After bringing in good host, one of the members may have a chance. Makes me wonder what the main event would be?:lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao I grew up watching that guy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It was Tommy and Kim, not Jason and Kim, jobbers.


Actually Jason and Kim were together in the PR movies and they were originally supposed to be in Turbo as rangers full time instead of the kid according to them but backed out when they found out that the kid was going to be in it and that Katherine and Tommy were being low balled in their contract years like Jason, Trini, and Zach were after season 1 

Saban broke the bank twice by bringing Tommy back to the show as the green/white ranger and Jason as the gold in Zeo to boost ratings each time they fell


WHO CAN FORGET THIS BATTLE ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> That aint him



I know, idiot, I was talking earlier about how much I love Johnny Yong Bosch and that I was glad this wasn't about him.

I also posted a picture of Walter.


Pays to read the whole fucking thread, dipshit.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha, i used to absolutely love the old power rangers.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Zordon > All

Even though he pissed me off he was kind of cool... and scared me (when I was 14)


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Bit of an update. The chairwoman of a convention Jones was at prior to his arrest blogged about the incident. Not sure how exactly she'd know this, but I thought it was an interesting side to his story.



> "The Walter Jones SituationShare
> Today at 3:52pm
> Ok since it's post con, and since someone at the Huntsville Police Department was out to make a quick buck, we can post this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I kinda liked Billy. He was just awesome. 

Nothing beats Rita though. Nothing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Bit of an update. The chairwoman of a convention Jones was at prior to his arrest blogged about the incident. Not sure how exactly she'd know this, but I thought it was an interesting side to his story.


It's clearly because he's a black Power Ranger.


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol, wonder if he tried to pull the whole, "Do you know who I am?" thing. It's good to see he's doing so well. Wonder if the other Power Rangers are doing as well.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

It would be quality if he talked to his watch and said "Help me Zordon!" in the back of the cop car. I can't believe the original Yellow Power Ranger died. Lord Zedd was a fucking gangster as well. He was the Chuck Norris of the Power Ranger world.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> I actually had the pleasure of interviewing Amy Jo Johnson a couple of years back, about her album (Which is pretty fuckin' good, btw) - She's a lovely girl. She really just played herself in the show, just a total girl next door type.


No way! She was the first female I idolized and I absolutely loved her with Tommy. I supported their relationship 100%! It's so great that you got to meet her, she seems very sweet. Does she look the same? I found her gorgeous when she played the role of Kimberly. Also, I didn't know she sang now. That's interesting!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Johnny Yong Bosch (Adam) is a singer in a band called Eyeshine, does a few movies and does a ton of voice acting.

Amy Jo Johnson (Kimberly) has done TV shows, some indie movies, and she also sings and has a daughter.

Austin St. John (Jason) is a paramedic.

Jason David Frank (Tommy) has been married twice, has three kids, started MMA/Muay Tai in 2006 and has 4 karate schools.

David Yost (Billy) did a few movies and TV shows and is a producer.

Thuy Trang (Trini) died in a car accident in 2001.

Machiko Soga (Rita) died of cancer in 2005.

Edwin Neal (Lord Zedd) was in the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre (I had no fucking idea!),does a few movies and voice acting and made a wrestling appearance (IHW Entertainment) as a guest ring announcer and knocked out a wrestler who badmouthed him.











Rita and Lord Zedd, lolololol.

No one cares about the other lame rangers.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow I wish he'd turned up in the Lord Zedd outfit for the wrestling event can smacked some jobber over the head with that staff of his... I agree Original Rangers > All other Rangers. Aren't they on to Samurai or some shit like that?


----------



## reyfan89 (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't know that the person who played Rita died of cancer in 2005. That is very sad.

Oh yeah, Hitman87, they have this new season called Power Rangers RPM. IMO, it sucks to me and the zords are getting more ridiculous.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I found out that the American version only had a few minutes of actual new scenes in it (where they are themselves). Most of the stuff was just redubbed from the Japanese version - broke my heart as a kid lol. I also remember going "WTF is this?" when they replaced most of the original cast after two series..










Pimpin'.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> No way! She was the first female I idolized and I absolutely loved her with Tommy. I supported their relationship 100%! It's so great that you got to meet her, she seems very sweet. Does she look the same? I found her gorgeous when she played the role of Kimberly. Also, I didn't know she sang now. That's interesting!


Amy Jo Johnson has sort of a bad rep with ranger fans now because she's ashamed of having done the show. Or at least, she doesn't like being questioned about it.

And also, she dumped Tommy. In a letter. Didn't even have the courtesy to call him.



> Oh yeah, Hitman87, they have this new season called Power Rangers RPM. IMO, it sucks to me and the zords are getting more ridiculous.


I won't argue with the zords being ridiculous, but RPM is actually turning out to be very entertaining. After three great seasons in a row (Ninja Storm, Dino Thunder, and SPD), then three bust seasons (Mystic Force, Overdrive, and Jungle Fury), Disney seems to be forming a pattern. Unfortunately, there are rumors that RPM might be the last-ever season for Power Rangers.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

If there's one man you don't fuck with, it's the low budget Darth Vader rip off, Lord Zedd.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Classic moments

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTaA9S8606Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-iRk2-uGRY ( I was pissed off they left out Zhane..I assume Saben lost touch with him )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbghYw2vaw


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it wrong that I always thought Rita was hot????


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Someone on the internet created a really nice video montage of Kimberly and Tommy. The song was "Everything You Ever Wanted." Sadly, YouTube took it down...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LULZ, MY MAN ADAM.




V1 Dante said:


> Is it wrong that I always thought Rita was hot????



I always thought she was hot, no ****.








HAHAHAHA, gay song.

Tommy was so fucking hot.

So yeah, what was up with so many hot rangers? Fuck, yeah.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Amy Jo Johnson has sort of a bad rep with ranger fans now because she's ashamed of having done the show. Or at least, she doesn't like being questioned about it.
> 
> And also, she dumped Tommy. In a letter. Didn't even have the courtesy to call him.



I didn't know she was embarassed of having done the show. Maybe she's offended that most people only give her credit for her role as Kimberly. She probably wants to be acknowledged for her music career and other roles as well.

I don't remember how she and Tommy broke up but they're relationship was lovely while it lasted. She's a moron for dumping the awesome Tommy though.:no:


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I didn't know she was embarassed of having done the show. Maybe she's offended that most people only give her credit for her role as Kimberly. She probably wants to be acknowledged for her music career and other roles as well.
> 
> I don't remember how she and Tommy broke up but they're relationship was lovely while it lasted. She's a moron for dumping the awesome Tommy though.:no:


Possibly, but in all fairness, being the original Pink Ranger's the most relevant thing she's ever done.

I personally preferred Kat over Kim as Tommy's girl. In an episode set in the future when Tommy and Kat are old, the two are married, and actually, Catherine Sutherland (the woman that played Kat) was offered a role in Dino Thunder as Tommy's wife, but she was pregnant at the time, and turned it down.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

...ok, I just watched this video and I literally have tears in my eyes. I have never seen these ones before and, wow. Just wow.

I thought they were saying "STD" in the police one but they are saying "SPD" and one of the other morphs reminded me of Sailor Moon.


Be ready to laugh until you cry.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I still mark like a little kid for these 2 - They were the GOATS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I loved it when they would explode and only have a spot of dirt on their chests. 

Calamity Kimberly was one of my favorite episodes and lol at when Billy turned heel.

I really REALLY detested the newer versions. Sure MMPR was always a cheestastic show but it just seemed cheesier to me when the newbs started coming in after Turbo.

Oh yeah and Mr. Ooze fucking owns.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

i like when they got hit with swords and SPARKS would come out and they would spin ala R-Truth


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i like when they got hit with swords and SPARKS would come out and they would spin ala R-Truth



:lmao


It was a miracle how they could get blown up and not lose a body part.


I demand that we all get Power Rangers avatars.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

^^^^ Zordon always did say may the power protect you


The most epic episode in mmpr history 






Dragonzord was introduced, Zordon and the Dinozords returned, Jason whooped his Ass, and they became a team of 6

Tyrannosaurus coming out the ground towards the end of part 1 always gets me as he is like I'm bout to beat this Bitch's Ass in round 2


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Possibly, but in all fairness, being the original Pink Ranger's the most relevant thing she's ever done.
> 
> I personally preferred Kat over Kim as Tommy's girl. In an episode set in the future when Tommy and Kat are old, the two are married, and actually, Catherine Sutherland (the woman that played Kat) was offered a role in Dino Thunder as Tommy's wife, but she was pregnant at the time, and turned it down.


Tell me about it! She hasn't done anything that interests me. She was in Felicity but I didn't watch that show very much. It's apparent that you'll be remembered for the role that made you a star. She should be happy that people still remember who she is.

I didn't watch Power Rangers anymore when Kat joined. I watched it for a little while after The Power Rangers Movie was released. I wasn't impressed with the new characters and storylines so I watched Sailor Moon instead!:lmao


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> I still mark like a little kid for these 2 - They were the GOATS


damn this took me back.

if you where into The Power Rangers, and my whole damn elementary school was, the Tommy/Jason story was EVERYTHING TO YOU!!!

you picked your side and went to war with whomever disagreed.
even after they became friends there was still tension.

but seriously,
FUCK TOMMY!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

^^^ I like Tommy, but I was a Jason fan more so myself 






Goldar = Vegeta in DBZ - world class Shit talker

The other rangers and Alpha said we can't hive Tommy more power and he was outnumbered; Jason was like I'm in charge crank up the Damn juice


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd like to thank Walter for getting arrested so this thread could be made.


This thread is full of awesome memories.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> I'd like to thank Walter for getting arrested so this thread could be made.
> 
> 
> This thread is full of awesome memories.


Isn't it?
I forgot how epic that show was.

We were lucky really, 
we had all the good shows when we were younger.

IDK what the hell is on T.V now.
It seems like kid shows got really weird.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Deshad C. said:


> Isn't it?
> I forgot how epic that show was.
> 
> We were lucky really,
> ...


Another moment to remember was the Lizzinator episode 






Jason: What Putties can drive
Puttypushes pedal to the medal)
Jason: Yep they can drive


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Time Force will always remain my favorite and the original right behind.

anyways this thread is bringing so many memories like me stealing a red power ranger toy and getting caught lol.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They have pussified this generation of kids TV

When we were little TMNT, MMPR, VR Troopers, Beetleborgs, GI Joe, Gargoyles, Sonic, Mario, DBZ, Gundam Wing, Beast Wars, Ronin Warriors, Tenchi Muyo, and even Sailor Moon were on and kicking Ass. Hell Pokemon and Digimon had an edge to them at the beginning.

MMPR
PRZ
PRIS
PRTF
PRNS
PRDT
PRLG 
PRSPD 

That is how I rank the series


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This video is pretty fucking sad.

Trini was awesome.



Just found this one from her memorial:


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> This video is pretty fucking sad.
> 
> Trini was awesome.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i always had a crush on her when i was little, even more so than Kimberly.
the good ones always go to soon


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice Pic of them










This channel has every episode of -
Mighty Morphing Power Rangers 
Mighty Morphing Alien Rangers
Power Rangers Zeo
Power Ranger Turbo The Movie
Power Rangers Turbo
Power Rangers In Space
Power Ranger Lost Galaxy
Power Ranger Light Speed Rescue 

Time Force is being added as I type :cool2:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this is pretty funny/sad at the same time. I love how everyone is talking about the actual show instead of the news :lmao Zack was one of my favorite rangers back in the day though  HE'S NOT STRAIGHTEDGE, Punk would not approve.


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

It Morphin Time! Power Rangers was awesome in the 90's. God I had so many memories. I used to want to be the Red Ranger for Halloween.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

hazuki said:


> this is pretty funny/sad at the same time. I love how everyone is talking about the actual show instead of the news :lmao Zack was one of my favorite rangers back in the day though  HE'S NOT STRAIGHTEDGE, Punk would not approve.


Perhaps an official Power Rangers thread is in order?

Anyway, fun fact about Walter Jones, aka Zack: he's missing his middle finger on his left hand. Couldn't find a good picture, though.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Rated-R Champ said:


> fun fact about Walter Jones, aka Zack: he's missing his middle finger on his left hand. Couldn't find a good picture, though.



Wow, I guess those explosions after every time they got hit actually did some damage after all...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Deshad C. said:


> Wow, I guess those explosions after every time they got hit actually did some damage after all...


The original 6 did their stunts according to Austin(Jason) and Jason(Tommy) and that practice was carried over the next 5(Kat,. Rocky, Adam, Tanya, and Rocky) rangers who appeared all the way to the end of Zeo and when they passed the torch so to speak in Turbo. They all had experience in either martial arts, gymnastics, or dance as that was a prerequisite for the job of a ranger before Turbo.

The other ranger groups were by Saban and not required to have any experience. Thus why some suck.

Tommy and Jason both joked to this day about the fact that they could make big money if they had a televised fight. Zach and the others all talked about how it was for Jason and Tommy to spar during their audition breaks for fun.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Had to be the black one huh? (No racism intended).


----------



## prashantnew (Apr 4, 2005)

The red ranger from the original series now does (or did) gay porn. Fact.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

prashantnew said:


> The red ranger from the original series now does (or did) gay porn. Fact.


I could not believe when I first read this. So I did a quick search and found this.

http://www.queerclick.com/archive/2006/03/austin_st_john.html

Which clearly proves that it's not the same guy.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King always hopes it is not the black ranger!

It will really make casting directors think twice about casting a black ranger!

That black ranger though, had funk, lawls!


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

prashantnew said:


> The red ranger from the original series now does (or did) gay porn. Fact.


Not true. It's just a guy that looks like him. Austin St. John now works as a paramedic. Fact.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Two people, three words.

*Bulk and Skull.*










They even had their own theme tune.

If they presented Raw, it would too epic.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Hitman87 said:


> Two people, three words.
> 
> *Bulk and Skull.*
> 
> ...


I doubt the kids today would even know who they are


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Surely if we're talking about the original Rangers some people must know who they are?! They should've had their own spin off. Comedy gold.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Bulk and Skull were amazing. I loved how pretty much every episode ended with one or both of them crashing into a cake or something.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

and Bulk would always eat the cake.


----------



## Metalcrack (Oct 2, 2008)

Cerina Vincent was my favorite ranger.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Metalcrack said:


> Cerina Vincent was my favorite ranger.


I bet I know why.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

My Fucking god ahahah I never would have thought this forum would have a thread on Power Rangers, Man I USE TO LIVE OF POWER RANGERS, it got pretty bad later on though the original were great like in space oh man classic memories.
Pretty disappointed about Black Ranger being arrested, what the hell happened to the red ranger from in space, anyone know?


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Nabz23 said:


> My Fucking god ahahah I never would have thought this forum would have a thread on Power Rangers, Man I USE TO LIVE OF POWER RANGERS, it got pretty bad later on though the original were great like in space oh man classic memories.
> Pretty disappointed about Black Ranger being arrested, what the hell happened to the red ranger from in space, anyone know?


Christopher Khayman Lee, who played Andros the Red Space Ranger, never really did anything big after his time as a ranger, much like the majority of PR actors. He had a quick appearance in an episode of That 70's Show, though. Anyway, he had wicked hair during his time on Space.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

So is there another season of Power Rangers out right now cuz damn I never thought this show would last for so many years.

Overall which season do you guys think had the best story.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

prashantnew said:


> The red ranger from the original series now does (or did) gay porn. Fact.


You're an idiot.

Fact.

He is a paramedic.

Go drink rat poison. Now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if he did porn, though. *splooge*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh God, just thinking about it makes my nipples hard.

I'm gonna email him right now and hope he decides to do it with Steve Cardenas (Rocky).

That would be WIN.


----------



## prashantnew (Apr 4, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> ...


http://dlisted.blogspot.com/2006/03/from-power-ranger-to-porn-star.html

Whatever, make your own mind up; this has been on various other forums, it may or may not be him I guess.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I use to love that show. I would watch it when ever it was on when I was little. Tommy was always my favorite but I also always had a crush on Kimberly which pretty much every guy who watched it did...

But meh I mean come on when I first saw the thread I know this sounds racist but I mean its not..the black ranger came to mind but as a joke then I saw it was him and I was like wow really then lol'ed and read this awesome thread. 

But I agree with Catalanotto we need power ranger avy's


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

prashantnew said:


> http://dlisted.blogspot.com/2006/03/from-power-ranger-to-porn-star.html
> 
> Whatever, make your own mind up; this has been on various other forums, it may or may not be him I guess.



So if other forums say I'm a goddess, it's true?

COOL!


Do research before you say something is a fact. That porn star is way to muscular to be him and their faces are different.

FACT LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## prashantnew (Apr 4, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> So if other forums say I'm a goddess, it's true?
> 
> COOL!
> 
> ...


Did I not say "_it may or may not be him I guess_."

Anyway, all your sarchasm and vile attitude aside, I take your point on board.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Power Rangers was the shit.

How long before they make a movie for an adult audience who grew up watching like transformers?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Just thought I should let everyone know that the first Power Rangers movie can be watched on Hulu. It's a true classic. My one problem with the show was that in every episode they went and destroyed Angle Grove. I mean that town most have suffered at least a million deaths from giant monsters crashing into buildings over the years.

They need to release the first 2 seasons on DVD. 

Sucks for the black ranger though. At least he didn't call for his Zord to help him evade arrest.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

taylorfitz said:


> Just thought I should let everyone know that the first Power Rangers movie can be watched on Hulu. It's a true classic. My one problem with the show was that in every episode they went and destroyed Angle Grove. I mean that town most have suffered at least a million deaths from giant monsters crashing into buildings over the years.
> 
> They need to release the first 2 seasons on DVD.
> 
> Sucks for the black ranger though. At least he didn't call for his Zord to help him evade arrest.


It is on DVD and you can also make it yourself which I what I started doing after this thread and I so far have season 1 almost done.

What gets me though is that the 1st season for them was 60 episodes which would be 3-4 seasons for some shows today

As for Zach Zordon told them good to use their power crystals in an emergency


----------



## prashantnew (Apr 4, 2005)

Boss P said:


> Power Rangers was the shit.
> 
> How long before they make a movie for an adult audience who grew up watching like transformers?


I think they did make a movie, here in the UK the theme song went to number 1 in the music charts lol. Was quite a while ago though, and I don't think the movie was that good.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

wwetna1 said:


> As for Zach Zordon told them good to use their power crystals in an emergency


The three rules of being a Power Ranger:

1. Never use your power for personal gain.
2. Never escalate a battle.
3. Keep your identity a secret.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn, i forgot about the Power Rangers, they were awesome!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to love Power Rangers. Kind of sad, yet not really surprising that this would happen.


----------



## Mathewkey (Aug 10, 2010)

I forgot about the power rangers i don't like that show.
When a person is driving or is in actual physical control of a vehicle within this state and is under the influence of alcoholic beverages, any chemical substance, when affected to the extent that the person's normal faculties are impaired; has a blood or breath-alcohol level of 0.08 or more.A DUI charge is very serious. Driving under the influence is a severe crime in every state. The consequences of a conviction are life-altering
. If you have been charged with a DUI you should seek legal help at once from DUI lawyers .


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

The original power rangers was awesome, btw, just throwing this out there....should I be concerned with the fact that when I heard "Power Ranger Arrested", the first one that came to my mind was the BLACK ranger :side: ?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Zordon won't be happy about this.


----------

